# PFURY Fanstasy Football



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I was thinking of starting it on yahoo, but I was wanting to know if anyone wanted to do it again this year. just thought I would remind people it is coming up soon and we need to get one started soon.

BTW- The cards will be the first team to win their first super bowl at home this season...


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

hitler said:


> I was thinking of starting it on yahoo, but I was wanting to know if anyone wanted to do it again this year. just thought I would remind people it is coming up soon and we need to get one started soon.
> 
> BTW- The cards will be the first team to win their first super bowl at home this season...


Vick is out


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm down for fantasy football. Just let me know what yahoo league it will be. I remember Jewelz & mashunter were in the last league.

Bengals baby - Carson, Johnson, Johnson, Whoseyourmama


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I have never set up a league before and dont know really what to do or pick... so if there is anyone here that wants to do it... I cant remember who set it up last year. I will do it if no one wants to.. I dont know if we want a auto draft or a custom draft.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mashunter set it up last year, i am good with an autodraft.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Just to note, I won the original p-fury nfl yahoo-fantasy league


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Never done football before i'd be up for it though


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

alright well I made a league so if you want to be on it just PM me and I will tell you how to log on. there is only 10 teams including me , so if you want in let me know.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm down for fantasy football. Just let me know what yahoo league it will be. I remember Jewelz & mashunter were in the last league.
> 
> Bengals baby - Carson, Johnson, Johnson, Whoseyourmama


And I won !!!

Yes, i am going for the repeat this year, count me in


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...patriots are the best team ever on paper...give em 19 games...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Pick em or stats league?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm in... I had LT last year and think I one one of the Pfury leagues..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

In Yahoo! Games parlance, "n".


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ESPN.com play for money


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> I'm in... I had LT last year and think I one one of the Pfury leagues..


Yeah I think you had LT too last year you sunvabitch.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

we need more people to join


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll join.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im in.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> we need more people to join


where at ill join


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joined


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> I was thinking of starting it on yahoo, but I was wanting to know if anyone wanted to do it again this year. just thought I would remind people it is coming up soon and we need to get one started soon.
> 
> BTW- The cards will be the first team to win their first super bowl at home this season...


*Vick is out*
[/quote]

I'm down...

I played last year and came in pretty much last place...

I didn't do much with it, I just let the computer do it all for me cause I didn't completely understand...

This year I will take a more active role...

*Vick was my QB last year too*


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm going to have it won i got my pre draft all set up


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Tryin to join...

Need the League ID and password...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I was thinking of starting it on yahoo, but I was wanting to know if anyone wanted to do it again this year. just thought I would remind people it is coming up soon and we need to get one started soon.
> 
> BTW- The cards will be the first team to win their first super bowl at home this season...


*Vick is out*
[/quote]

I'm down...

I played last year and came in pretty much last place...

I didn't do much with it, I just let the computer do it all for me cause I didn't completely understand...

This year I will take a more active role...

*Vick was my QB last year too*








[/quote]

Draft Harrington if you draft Vick...or there's a saner way to handle Vick...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

alright should have done this a long time ago.

whoever wants in the login is 219913

password is piranha.

the limit is 10 people, so I havent checked yet to see how many spots are left.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

three more spots available... as soon as we have all 10 and everyone gets their pre-drat roster in order we can start the draft!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> three more spots available... as soon as we have all 10 and everyone gets their pre-drat roster in order we can start the draft!!!


2 More spots open

The NJ BALZ DEEP has entered the League!!!

Ready to Take on *The Fury League*


























































Are you guys paying for any of this??

Did it cost to create the league? Are any of you buying the "draft Kit" or "Stat Tracker"

Do They really help? Does anyone here use them? Are they worth it??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm signed up. Go Purple Cobras!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> three more spots available... as soon as we have all 10 and everyone gets their pre-drat roster in order we can start the draft!!!


2 More spots open

The NJ BALZ DEEP has entered the League!!!

Ready to Take on *The Fury League*


























































Are you guys paying for any of this??

Did it cost to create the league? Are any of you buying the "draft Kit" or "Stat Tracker"

Do They really help? Does anyone here use them? Are they worth it??









[/quote]

the league was free... I havent bought any of the add-ons. I dont really know if they work or are worth it... I think those are for the HARDCORE fantasy football player..

ONE MORE PERSON IS NEEDED TO FINISH ROSTER!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

I got my pre draft ready and everything.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ILL JOIN

i got the last spot









i dont know where to join or what to pick, but i call the last spot, off to work tho, ill join after


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Need one more person to join


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Need one more person to join


like i said, id like to but i cant find out where


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

itstheiceman said:


> alright should have done this a long time ago.
> 
> whoever wants in the login is 219913
> 
> password is piranha.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

huh, looks like i didnt make it in time- oh well- go bears!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Join up Iceman


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> huh, looks like i didnt make it in time- oh well- go bears!


hah, iceman hasn't joined yet..

I don't know, can we have more than 10 teams ?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> huh, looks like i didnt make it in time- oh well- go bears!


hah, iceman hasn't joined yet..

I don't know, can we have more than 10 teams ?
[/quote]

10 is the limit


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

coutl said:


> huh, looks like i didnt make it in time- oh well- go bears!


hah, iceman hasn't joined yet..

I don't know, can we have more than 10 teams ?
[/quote]

10 is the limit
[/quote]

Dang, I wish I could beat more than just 9 people...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> huh, looks like i didnt make it in time- oh well- go bears!


hah, iceman hasn't joined yet..

I don't know, can we have more than 10 teams ?
[/quote]

10 is the limit
[/quote]

Dang, I wish I could beat more than just 9 people...
[/quote]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz--don't you need far more than 10 people to be able to even beat 9?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Jewelz--don't you need far more than 10 people to be able to even beat 9?


Look, everyone knows that y'all are just competing for 2nd place


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

2nd place? Are we not awarding the championship this time?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> 2nd place? Are we not awarding the championship this time?


I am a lock for the ring, baby !


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You see, what I am actually doing here is employing the "Larry Bird" 3point shootout strategy

http://www.interbasket.net/players/usa/bird.htm



> Later, as the shooters dressed in the locker room, Bird stood up and announced, "All right, who's playing for second place?" Then he went out and dusted off Craig Hodges 22-12 in the last round, raising his finger as he released the final ball. By the time it went through the basket, Bird was already heading for the sideline, mission accomplished.
> 
> "I'm the three-point king, I'm the three-point king," a smiling Bird proclaimed after it was over."


I'm the fantasy-football king, I'm the fantasy-football king !


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

il join if its open still


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

So whens the draft?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Im gonna win Jewelz you aint got sh*t on me


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So whens the draft?


as soon as we have ten people and everyone gets their pre-draft roster finished... then we can set a time to get the draft done...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

I joined in the league if its cool.. If it is then ill get my pre draft roster ready. Iceman, sorry bro, joined after I read the whole thread, if you still want in ill delete my team.. Let me know.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

We have 10


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

everyone that is in the league, if you havent done so yet, please finish pre-draft roster so we can get the draft started... If you have finished post either here or in the league home page...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Just do the draft.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I havnt started mine yet


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

finished my predraft foo


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

REX GROSSMAN-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> REX GROSSMAN-


He's all yours.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Im going to start mine


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> REX GROSSMAN-


He's all yours.
[/quote]

i will be drafting rex in my league as a 2nd qb---


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Rex 2nd


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

as a 2nd qb... not 2nd pick-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> as a 2nd qb... not 2nd pick-


still


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

When do we draft our teams??


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> When do we draft our teams??


I'm guessing its an auto draft so go out to yahoo, place the guys you want in order (predraft rankings). Once everyone does that, the commissioner will set up the draft to run one night or whatever and then we'll all be like god dammit i didn't get LT or LJ or Peyton or Carson.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats a sucky way of doing it--- why cant you have an actual draft?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> When do we draft our teams??


I'm guessing its an auto draft so go out to yahoo, place the guys you want in order (predraft rankings). Once everyone does that, the commissioner will set up the draft to run one night or whatever and then we'll all be like god dammit i didn't get LT or LJ or Peyton or Carson.
[/quote]

"God dammit I got Rex Grossman and J.P Losman"


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

we can do an actual draft if everyone wants to.. the only problem is getting everyone online for the draft at the same time. if not I will start the draft asap.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

PLZPLZPLZPLZPLZPLZ Actual Draft

AUto Draft blows


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I ranked my players in the pre draFT thingy...

Just run the auto cause there is no way we can get all of us online at the same time...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> 2nd place? Are we not awarding the championship this time?


I am a lock for the ring, baby !








[/quote]

Nursing Home Cat likes your chances...he's curling up to you to show it...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> 2nd place? Are we not awarding the championship this time?


I am a lock for the ring, baby !








[/quote]

Nursing Home Cat likes your chances...he's curling up to you to show it...
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

I wonder who will get LT?

Also, its a serpentine draft, correct?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

do it auto...its free, a live draft takes forever and i like to do those in person anyway. that way fried chicken, beer, and other good sh*t is involved...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I started the draft process and by August 3rd at 11:59pm the draft will be done. so keep an eye out and at some point by aug 3rd the draft will be done and we can start sh*t talking about who got who!!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I got Tom Brady BITCHES.... Lookin good for good ol' Hitler!!!!!!!!!!!

Hitler
1. (1) Tom Brady 
2. (20) Clinton Portis 
3. (21) Edgerrin James 
4. (40) Chris Cooley 
5. (41) Adam Vinatieri 
6. (60) New England 
7. (61) Santana Moss 
8. (80) Deion Branch 
9. (81) Joey Galloway 
10. (100) Matt Leinart 
11. (101) Arizona 
12. (120) Chester Taylor 
13. (121) Devery Henderson 
14. (140) Brandon Jones 
15. (141) Tony Scheffler

Purple Cobras 
1. (2) LaDainian Tomlinson 
2. (19) Carson Palmer 
3. (22) Chad Johnson 
4. (39) Tony Gonzalez 
5. (42) Donte' Stallworth 
6. (59) Bernard Berrian 
7. (62) Shayne Graham 
8. (79) Thomas Jones 
9. (82) Seattle 
10. (99) David Clowney 
11. (102) Ted Ginn Jr. 
12. (119) Fred Taylor 
13. (122) Benjamin Watson 
14. (139) Chad Pennington 
15. (142) David Akers

bandwagonpatsfan 
1. (3) Steven Jackson 
2. (18) Ronnie Brown 
3. (23) Steve Smith 
4. (38) Randy Moss 
5. (43) Javon Walker 
6. (58) Alge Crumpler 
7. (63) Matt Hasselbeck 
8. (78) Dallas 
9. (83) Robbie Gould 
10. (98) Adrian Peterson 
11. (103) Jerricho Cotchery 
12. (118) Santonio Holmes 
13. (123) Ben Roethlisberger 
14. (138) Owen Daniels 
15. (143) San Francisco

ChilDawg 
1. (4) Larry Johnson 
2. (17) Brian Westbrook 
3. (24) Torry Holt 
4. (37) Anquan Boldin 
5. (44) Marc Bulger 
6. (57) Darrell Jackson 
7. (64) Kellen Winslow 
8. (77) Philadelphia 
9. (84) Jeff Wilkins 
10. (97) Carnell Williams 
11. (104) Tony Romo 
12. (117) Kevin Curtis 
13. (124) D.J. Hackett 
14. (137) Jacksonville 
15. (144) Eric Johnson

Jewelz 
1. (5) Peyton Manning 
2. (16) Maurice Jones-Drew 
3. (25) Reggie Wayne 
4. (36) Travis Henry 
5. (45) Lee Evans 
6. (56) Hines Ward 
7. (65) Baltimore 
8. (76) Dallas Clark 
9. (85) Neil Rackers 
10. (96) Ahman Green 
11. (105) Devin Hester 
12. (116) Anthony Gonzalez 
13. (125) Jake Delhomme 
14. (136) Carolina 
15. (145) David Martin

LFSuperfly144 
1. (6) Terrell Owens 
2. (15) Marvin Harrison 
3. (26) Chicago 
4. (35) Jason Hanson 
5. (46) Todd Heap 
6. (55) Willis McGahee 
7. (66) Cedric Benson 
8. (75) Braylon Edwards 
9. (86) Jon Kitna 
10. (95) Deuce McAllister 
11. (106) Chris Chambers 
12. (115) Jay Cutler 
13. (126) Isaac Bruce 
14. (135) Denver 
15. (146) Marcus Pollard

Coutl 
1. (7) Shaun Alexander 
2. (14) Rudi Johnson 
3. (27) Larry Fitzgerald 
4. (34) Marques Colston 
5. (47) Andre Johnson 
6. (54) Vince Young 
7. (67) Vernon Davis 
8. (74) Pittsburgh 
9. (87) Josh Brown 
10. (94) Brandon Jacobs 
11. (107) Mark Clayton 
12. (114) Brett Favre 
13. (127) Joe Horn 
14. (134) Randy McMichael 
15. (147) Minnesota

DannyBoy 
1. (8) Joseph Addai 
2. (13) Laurence Maroney 
3. (28) Drew Brees 
4. (33) Antonio Gates 
5. (48) San Diego 
6. (53) Nate Kaeding 
7. (68) Laveranues Coles 
8. (73) Reggie Brown 
9. (88) Calvin Johnson 
10. (93) Rian Lindell 
11. (108) Jamal Lewis 
12. (113) L.J. Smith 
13. (128) Muhsin Muhammad 
14. (133) Derrick Mason 
15. (148) Rex Grossman

NJ BALZ DEEP 
1. (9) Eli Manning 
2. (12) Reggie Bush 
3. (29) Plaxico Burress 
4. (32) Amani Toomer 
5. (49) Marion Barber III 
6. (52) Jeremy Shockey 
7. (69) Lawrence Tynes 
8. (72) New York 
9. (89) Terry Glenn 
10. (92) Chris Baker 
11. (109) DeAngelo Williams 
12. (112) Greg Jennings 
13. (129) Jerry Porter 
14. (132) J.P. Losman 
15. (149) Green Bay

8o8P 
1. (10) Frank Gore 
2. (11) Willie Parker 
3. (30) T.J. Houshmandzadeh 
4. (31) Roy Williams 
5. (50) Donald Driver 
6. (51) Donovan McNabb 
7. (70) Jason Witten 
8. (71) Miami 
9. (90) Jason Elam 
10. (91) Marshawn Lynch 
11. (110) Philip Rivers 
12. (111) Vincent Jackson 
13. (130) Ronald Curry 
14. (131) Heath Miller 
15. (150) John Kasay


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I didnt even do my pre draft roster. It looks like Purple CObras has the best


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont know I got the clutch kicker-Vinatieri, best QB-brady, Great WR's branch, moss(santana), great RB- edge and Portis, Great TE-Cooley, nice Back-up QB Leinart..

I got a deep roster...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I did ok for not doing my roster. I was gonna do it but ive never done auto draft before and I was completely lost

ANyone want to trade for Rudi?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I got a tough week one- Jewelz has a good roster...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

IGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTON
IGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTON

I Got Peyton.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> IGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTON
> IGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTONIGOTPEYTON
> 
> I Got Peyton.


week one Brady vs. Peyton... gonna be good!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Woot woot, LT, Carson, Chad, and Graham. Boo yah!

Just need to get a good backup RB.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Addai and Gates









Grossman?







Trade anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

So do you think Calvin Johnson will even play right away this year? Or should I start Mushin Mohhamed?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I GOT BRETT FARVE


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

coutl said:


> I GOT BRETT FARVE


What about Brett Fav...ruh ??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

IDK all I know is im screwed '

Jewelz Ill trade ya Rudy for Maurice


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy sh*t, i did well for an auto pick...

hasslebeck/roethlisburger QB
steve smith WR
Randy Moss WR
Javon Walker WR
Steven jackson RB
Ronnie Brown RB
and Alge Crumpler TE

Dallas D aint terrible... although i would like a better kicker than chicago's. lol.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

steve smith is no good anymore


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how do you figure? he had 1100+ yds recieving last year...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2897005

he was playing 3-3 basketball with his teammates and coach...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Trust me he will be no good this year


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok dude...when you're talking sports and making suggestions that a certain player wont be good, please back it up with useful information supporting your claims. otherwise you look like you dont know what you're talking about. we all know favre wont be good. but that's a given. steve smith is one of the best if not the best WR in the league. period.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> holy sh*t, i did well for an auto pick...
> 
> hasslebeck/roethlisburger QB
> steve smith WR
> ...


Not bad with Steven Jackson and Crumpler, but Vick isn't playing for Atlanta and Crumpler was his favorite. Smith should be good and maybe Moss steps up this year with Brady. But remember patriots picked up a few WRs so he might have to share. Hasselbeck and Roeth, well Roeth sucks and will throw more INT than TDs and Hasselbeck is alright. Nothing great.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> holy sh*t, i did well for an auto pick...
> 
> hasslebeck/roethlisburger QB
> steve smith WR
> ...


Not bad with Steven Jackson and Crumpler, but Vick isn't playing for Atlanta and Crumpler was his favorite. Smith should be good and maybe Moss steps up this year with Brady. But remember patriots picked up a few WRs so he might have to share. Hasselbeck and Roeth, well Roeth sucks and will throw more INT than TDs and Hasselbeck is alright. Nothing great.
[/quote]

thats a good analysis but i think moss will have a big year, especially with donte stallworth to break up some coverage...definately 1,000 yards anyway. crumpler is still a premier TE and will be utilized, who else is a side to side/over the middle threat for them? smith will be smith, hasselbeck is ok, roeth could bounce back from last years sh*t show, but something tells me they're going to be running more than they pass. lol. ronnie brown should be good as well i think, 1,000 yards and a handfull of touchdowns...can't argue with that.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Arizona still has the best one-two puch when it comes to WR... Fitzgerald and Boldin... Best tandum in the NFL and now with a more experienced QB- Leinart I look for them to make a decent run this year.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hitler said:


> Arizona still has the best one-two puch when it comes to WR... Fitzgerald and Boldin... Best tandum in the NFL and now with a more experienced QB- Leinart I look for them to make a decent run this year.


i dont think theres a team in the league that can match the WR core that the pats have...moss, stallworth, washington (decoy, but very tall, can pick balls out of the atmosphere), troy brown, chad jackson, javar gaffney and rachey caldwell, the latter of whom would've been superbowl WR's if caldwell didnt have butter fingers vs. indy last year. patriots have the deepest WR core in the league. and arguably the best QB...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I think Moss will get a lot of balls throw to him inside the 20, but the other 80 yards he will just be a distraction.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I got a mediocre team. Nothing special and a lot of questions going into the season.

QB:McNabb/Rivers 
RB:Gore/Parker(Pit)/Lynch 
WR:Whosyomama/Curry/Williams(Det)/Jackson(SD) 
TE:Witten/Miller(Pit)
D:Miami


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Interested in trading Lynch?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> Arizona still has the best one-two puch when it comes to WR... Fitzgerald and Boldin... Best tandum in the NFL and now with a more experienced QB- Leinart I look for them to make a decent run this year.


i dont think theres a team in the league that can match the WR core that the pats have...moss, stallworth, washington (decoy, but very tall, can pick balls out of the atmosphere), troy brown, chad jackson, javar gaffney and rachey caldwell, the latter of whom would've been superbowl WR's if caldwell didnt have butter fingers vs. indy last year. patriots have the deepest WR core in the league. and arguably the best QB...
[/quote]

The best WRs teams/combos I can see right now:
(in no order)

Bengals - Chad Johnson / T.J. Houshmandzadeh (when henry plays it'll be good to have a tall guy in the red zone) + (need a better TE) but with Carson at QB should be scary too
Colts - - Marvin Harrison / Anthony Gonzalez / Reggie Wayne / Roy Hall + Dallas Clark at TE with Peyton at QB will be crazy scary
Patriots - Randy Moss / Donte' Stallworth / Kelley Washington 
Cardinals - Boldin / Fitzgerald
Lions - Roy Williams / Mike Furrey / Calvin Johnson (could you imagine if mike williams and charles rogers were the pros they were supposed to be) Hopefully the run game can help, QB is descent, oline needs help though

Teams to watch:
Browns - Edwards / Joe Jurevicius + Winslow at TE might (depending on QB situation) descent this year (won't say good and definately not great) but it might be interesting to watch that core develop
Dolphins - Marty Booker / Chris Chambers / Ted Ginn Jr. - with the speed that Ginn has, it might open up other sh*t

and R1


> arguably the best QB


Bullshit, I'll call it every year. Brady is not the best QB. Yes he happens to be QB on a great team but its a team game. He is not the best QB in the NFL, he's one of the top 4. Him, peyton, palmer, brees. Out of those 4 it would be Peyton, Carson, Tom, Drew.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If those two were the pros they were supposed to have been, the Lions would not have drafted Calvin Johnson for both of two reasons:

1.) They wouldn't need him.
2.) They wouldn't be drafting high enough to get him. I know they might not necessarily have made a huge difference, but those two playing to their potential would've propelled the Lions out of the bottom five at the very least...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Go Lions


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I got Eli.....

I'm happy with him since I'm a huge Giants fan...

I got a lot of Giants on my team Burress, Shockey, Toomer

I also got Reggie Bush









Terry Glenn, Marion Barber,

I'm pretty happy over all with my team!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> Arizona still has the best one-two puch when it comes to WR... Fitzgerald and Boldin... Best tandum in the NFL and now with a more experienced QB- Leinart I look for them to make a decent run this year.


i dont think theres a team in the league that can match the WR core that the pats have...moss, stallworth, washington (decoy, but very tall, can pick balls out of the atmosphere), troy brown, chad jackson, javar gaffney and rachey caldwell, the latter of whom would've been superbowl WR's if caldwell didnt have butter fingers vs. indy last year. patriots have the deepest WR core in the league. and arguably the best QB...
[/quote]

that would be true if the Pats can get Moss to actually try and be a team player and not so much of a whiny ass bitch. Pats also have to worry about Moss's weed habit. which he openly admitted to, If he can get his sh*t together then Pats will have a hell of a season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Civic, where did you have have Bush ranked? I had him at like 6th, I thought Id get him for sure.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ANyone RUDI?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Civic, where did you have have Bush ranked? I had him at like 6th, I thought Id get him for sure.


Dont remember...

I organized my list at like 4 in the morning while completely shitfaced...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I didnt organize mine thats why im screwed


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Youre goin down Chili...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hitler said:


> Arizona still has the best one-two puch when it comes to WR... Fitzgerald and Boldin... Best tandum in the NFL and now with a more experienced QB- Leinart I look for them to make a decent run this year.


i dont think theres a team in the league that can match the WR core that the pats have...moss, stallworth, washington (decoy, but very tall, can pick balls out of the atmosphere), troy brown, chad jackson, javar gaffney and rachey caldwell, the latter of whom would've been superbowl WR's if caldwell didnt have butter fingers vs. indy last year. patriots have the deepest WR core in the league. and arguably the best QB...
[/quote]

that would be true if the Pats can get Moss to actually try and be a team player and not so much of a whiny ass bitch. Pats also have to worry about Moss's weed habit. which he openly admitted to, If he can get his sh*t together then Pats will have a hell of a season.
[/quote]

worked for corey dillon...
also b_ack, number one, i said arguably. and number two, it IS a team game, so peyton would be nowhere without harrison. brady doesnt have harrison (or hasnt since he's been here), so he spread the ball out more...won more games, and won more superbowls...he's been more clutch than any QB in the league period. if i had to choose a QB for my team (if i was an NFL franchise owner) and the choices were peyton, palmer, brees and brady, i'd go with brady...for obvious reasons...the goal is to WIN a superbowl afterall...

furthermore, you named TWO WR's for the bengals...two good, dare i say "premier" WR's, definately studs, but so are moss and stallworth. look for chad jackson to light it up this year too...i stand by my comment that the patriots have the best WR core in the league, all of them are playoff experienced...bengals are good, but who else do they have? chris henry?!?! other than that they've got 0 yards at WR...in-experience...i smell a lot of dropped balls by the bengals this year...and what's reggie kelly going to bring to the table? not as much as watson for the pats, i'll assure you that...dont get me wrong, im a closet bengals fan, but seriously, the patriots WR core might be the best ever on one team...

the colts?! they have two threats...harrison and wayne...nobody else on that team is proven besides dallas clark who's a good TE, but nowhere near the best in the league...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

one more thing...all the pats recievers combined last year had 3525 yards recieving...give me a team that had more...?

not only that, factor in ben watson and you've got 4168 total...and we've got 2 more TE's that have caught balls...

its funny how you didnt mention rachey caldwell, when he had more yards than moss and close to the same as stallworth last year as well...this WR core is sickness on paper..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Who am I up against?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> one more thing...all the pats recievers combined last year had 3525 yards recieving...give me a team that had more...?
> 
> not only that, factor in ben watson and you've got 4168 total...and we've got 2 more TE's that have caught balls...
> 
> its funny how you didnt mention rachey caldwell, when he had more yards than moss and close to the same as stallworth last year as well...this WR core is sickness on paper..


Paper, are your stats all from last year when each WR was on different teams? Like I said before, all of them might have had huge seasons last year but this year theres gonna be a 1,2,3,4,5.

Also, peyton never had a defense while Brady did. NE defense has always been better than the Colts defense and we know defense (helps) win championships.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> holy sh*t, i did well for an auto pick...
> 
> hasslebeck/roethlisburger QB
> steve smith WR
> ...


Robbie "Good as Gould" was like the top fantasy kicker last year, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bears suck KOK


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

... just like the Spurs right? cmon you fool- barring injury Chi has a hell of a team assembled this year! By far the best team I have seen since the 86 SB team-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Whos their RB?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Cedric Benson is the RB since Jones went to the Jets.

Coutl, you and I face each other in the first round.

The patriots overall is sick this year. Im going to put a future SB bet on them. They have revamped the offense and added depth to the aging defense through the draft. Brady should have a career season this year IMO. Last year he had great numbers with a no name receiving crew.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

coutl said:


> Cedric Benson is the RB since Jones went to the Jets.
> 
> Coutl, you and I face each other in the first round.
> 
> The patriots overall is sick this year. Im going to put a future SB bet on them. They have revamped the offense and added depth to the aging defense through the draft. Brady should have a career season this year IMO. Last year he had great numbers with a no name receiving crew.


well, yes on paper the pats look awesome--- put a SB bet on them but its not like theyre a darkhorse or anything? lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Cedric Benson







he was the biggest bust ever


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

biggest bust ever? wtf are you talking about--- this year will be his first year where the starting job is his--- he held out his rookie year so he didnt get to start- last year urlacher seperated his shoulder in camp so that delayed his progress- how is a guy a bust if he has never been given his chance? damn kid..... how old are you again?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

It seems hes always hurt... THeirfore he is a bust until he proves something


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hes had some bad luck-- never hurt at tx- if he fails to perform this year you can START to mention bust..... but sh*t dude, give the guy a chance to be able to show what hes got---- i tell ya, my 3 year old niece knows nothing about pro sports and to be honest i have a hard time understanding her language more often than not but in all honesty i think she makes more sense than you do cout-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

LIKe I said well c how he performs this Year

coutL by the way KOKface


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I forgot the Bears drafted Wolfe, he'll be a good change of pace at RB for the bears. And Benson has the possibility of being a beast, he was at Texas, hopefully he stays healthy. For the bengals I'm hoping Irons helps out the offense and we get a WR to step up, also hope the OL this year is alright. Lost one of the good linemen but hopefully we can replace him.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I forgot the Bears drafted Wolfe, he'll be a good change of pace at RB for the bears. And Benson has the possibility of being a beast, he was at Texas, hopefully he stays healthy. For the bengals I'm hoping Irons helps out the offense and we get a WR to step up, also hope the OL this year is alright. Lost one of the good linemen but hopefully we can replace him.


i f*cking love the bengals man...if i had to jump my bandwagon (because im a bandwagon patriots fan), id definately jump on theirs. i was a corey dillon fan back when he was a husky. i hated seeing him on such a shitty team, but then with kitna they actually had a chance..of course we all know where that ended up. i was also a HUGE kelly washington fan (exstatic to see him here in NE)...not much left on the bengals. i love palmer, and i love chad johnson, but the rest of the team im pretty unfarmiliar with. i still root for them though, unless they go against my beloved (bandwagoned) patriots. i'd love to see the bengals win a championship. unfortunately, they just dont have the depth...no TE, two WR's worth anything...i'll still root for em, but i know they aint going deep into the post-season...

as for the bears kicker...he gets a lot of attempts because chicago scores on both sides of the ball...but i'd rather have vinatieri, kaeding, gotskowski(patriots), akers...there's a handful i can think of that are better performers.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> I forgot the Bears drafted Wolfe, he'll be a good change of pace at RB for the bears. And Benson has the possibility of being a beast, he was at Texas, hopefully he stays healthy. For the bengals I'm hoping Irons helps out the offense and we get a WR to step up, also hope the OL this year is alright. Lost one of the good linemen but hopefully we can replace him.


i f*cking love the bengals man...if i had to jump my bandwagon (because im a bandwagon patriots fan), id definately jump on theirs. i was a corey dillon fan back when he was a husky. i hated seeing him on such a shitty team, but then with kitna they actually had a chance..of course we all know where that ended up. i was also a HUGE kelly washington fan (exstatic to see him here in NE)...not much left on the bengals. i love palmer, and i love chad johnson, but the rest of the team im pretty unfarmiliar with. i still root for them though, unless they go against my beloved (bandwagoned) patriots. i'd love to see the bengals win a championship. unfortunately, they just dont have the depth...no TE, two WR's worth anything...i'll still root for em, but i know they aint going deep into the post-season...

*as for the bears kicker...he gets a lot of attempts because chicago scores on both sides of the ball...but i'd rather have vinatieri, kaeding, gotskowski(patriots), akers...there's a handful i can think of that are better performers.
[/quote]*

...better performers or bigger names? because going by stats there wasnt a better performer last year than robbie.... and if your going for big names keep in mind last year was his first--- and im sorry but the pats kicker had a horrid year last year- he was my 2nd kicker behind..... yep... Robbie Gould!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive got Lindell and Kaeting...anyone looking to trade up?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> Cedric Benson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you been following football? He's not even the biggest bust in slightly recent memory!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^lol... yeah cout knows his stuff--- and HES NOT A BUST... at all!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

coutl said:


> Cedric Benson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, the biggest bust would have to be Ki-Jana Carter or Rashan Salaam.

KOK... You wont get good odds betting on the pats, but I think they have the best shot to go to the SB. SD is the #1 consensus pick, but with a new coach you never know whats going to happen.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was Just trying to get to KOK ppl


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the biggest bust, if you could call it that, was robert edwards...he would've been a top 3 running back in the league, but he went and played f*cking beach volleyball or some bullshit and fucked his leg up forever...ARGH!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It was actually an NFL-sponsored rookie flag football game at the Pro Bowl festivities, or something of that nature.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> It was actually an NFL-sponsored rookie flag football game at the Pro Bowl festivities, or something of that nature.


yeah...it was something f*cking stupid as hell...lol. then we got stuck with goddamn antoine smith. lol. what a sham of a superbowl RB he is. but i still love him for being on the team. lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd have to agree, but I think the one season he had with the Pats elevates him above many of the draft busts of recent memory. Ki-Jana Carter is a good one, as is Salaam, but Robert Gallery was drafted wayyy to high and isn't even really anchoring the Raiders' line...which is not very good at all. Tim Couch was horrendous, as was Akili Smith, but the worst one of recent memory would have to be Ryan Leaf.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope Lynch isnt a bust !

Hey ridermon, you think Maroney is goin to have a big year?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Marshawn Lynch is pretty good he should do big thins fast in Buiffalo


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont really consider a player that battles injuries a "bust"--- imo a bust is someone who has been given the chance to play while having high expectations.... but yet, fails to perform- injuries, more often than not are due to bad luck-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> I hope Lynch isnt a bust !
> 
> Hey ridermon, you think Maroney is goin to have a big year?


Maroney is a good back, I think he'll have a great year cause of the WRs that NE picked up. Two WRs that are great for the long ball which will stretch the defense, he'll run to the sides for some big gains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

coutl said:


> Marshawn Lynch is pretty good he should do big thins fast in Buiffalo


Ive been told Buffalos O-line is going to be real good this year, so I got high expectations for him.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, but theyre d-line isnt gonna be as good.... now that chi snagged darwin walker!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Go Lions







Im going to a few games


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Quick question...

What are waivers? and why do I only have 1?

Is there a key somewhere that explains all the features and meanings?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I think that means that you have first dibs on a player on waivers. It usually means you had the last overal pick of the first round.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ What he said.. You can trade for free agent players. FYI, I was the last, but I used my waiver to get Kennison.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

maroney should have a huge year, i doubt he'll pass corey dillons record (what, 1600 with the pats in a season?) but he should have some HUGE gains like b_ack said with such a potent WR crew. i'd also look for watson underneath to have a HUGE year, he's got great hands, uncanny speed, and is also a serious long ball threat. it'll be an interesting year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its gonna be bears- pats in the desert!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

LMFAO...pats odds for the superbowl according to bodog(sp?) dot com is 8/5, and indy is 15/2. houston is 100/1. lol. bears are 15/1. actually thats probably the best bet out of all of them. 15/1 for undoubtedly one of the best NFC teams...8/5, well, it aint gonna pay much, but i'd put my credit line on it...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

who the hell reads odds? that really doesnt mean jack to me- and chi isnt undoubtedly one of the best nfc teams... they are the best nfc team-


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> who the hell reads odds? that really doesnt mean jack to me- and chi isnt undoubtedly one of the best nfc teams... they are the best nfc team-


reggie bush says otherwise...

and people who bet on sports read odds...thats kind of the basis for what you bet...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what did reg have to say after last years nfc championship? last years bears team vs this years... no comparison- barring injuries they will stomp the saints again, if NO gets that far-


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^ IDK.. There is a big question mark in the running game. Benson has not proven himself and their backups arent much. The defense looks top notch as always and will carry the team, but when Grossman was struggling, Jones took the game over. Without him, your running game is unproven.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

chicago's main problem is that they're not a balanced team...their O is a question mark, and if they didnt have an EPIC defense, then they wouldn't be a contender at all...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys will see a much improved offense this year... when cedric has gotten carries he has shown what he is capable of- if he stays healthy he will have a great year... its his time- the passing game is where the O is gonna take off-- rex put ALOT of work in during the offseason and its showing in camp- everyone has seen what he is capable of doing when he is "on"... and "off" for that matter- his key is gonna be consistency and i think he is def ready... its his contract year to, so he'll either be in the pro bowl this year or a backup the rest of his career- look at the weapons on the O--- berrian is turning into one of the top deep threats in the league, moose is a fav of mine and will catch a pass anywhere on the field--- this will also be mark bradleys coming out year- mark my word--- rashied davis will also make big plays-- then you have both desmond clark and olsen at tight end--- olsen is impressing everyone at camp and will really open up the field with his speed... and speaking of opening up things how about that guy devin hester! the original plan was to have him on the field for 6-12 plays a game--- with what they have seen out of him now they are talking of upwards of 30 plays a game--- face it, if hes on the field you HAVE to pay attention to him- even as a decoy, everyone on that O benefits-- he will do things on the field this season that you have never seen before--- the D speaks for itself-- they are hungry! accross the board they are better than any team in the league... d-lin, lb's, and secondary- i dont see a team that can compare.... comparing last years team in camp to this years team, its pretty crazy how much better they are- by far the best team chi has seen since 1986----



r1dermon said:


> chicago's main problem is that they're not a balanced team...their O is a question mark, *and if they didnt have an EPIC defense, then they wouldn't be a contender at all...*


lol ok, and if the bulls didnt have michael jordan they may not have won 6 championships-


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Benson showed what he can do when he gets the ball inside the 20. He was great for short yard and goalline stuff. But inbetween the 20's is where TJ held the team.

If Grossman is consistant throughout the year then I think that they are a #1 contender, but that is a BIG IF. Tommie Harris also needs to show he can play after the injury. He was a huge part of their defense and you could tell the effects of the pass rush after he was lost for the season.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

tommie is fully recovered and in unbelievable physical condition... now hes got walker alongside him with adewle and anderson on the ends... YIKES!! they eat o-lineman for breakfast--- i disagree with you on benson, i saw him break some BIG runs his rookie year and last year--- TJ was good for us, but you knew what you were getting with him- nothing more... nothing less- he danced around too much while benson will run you over- now benson is the man and he knows it... his teammates know it- and now hes gonna show it-

also keep in mind bud(on your comment about benson inside the 20's) that they brought cedric in at goalline situations- while TJ received most of the carries elsewhere- so your observation makes sense because thats how things were-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lions and Pats in the desert KOK


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

i say Cards and Pats/colts in the SB... Cards take it all at home!!!

Long shot I know, but its cool to see it happen... Cards are overdue


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Cool a football thread!!!!

Malouda looks like a good signing for chelsea huh!
I cant believe arsenal let henry join barcalona, van persie will need to step up now he is gone IMO

What do you think???


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Get the f*ck outta here!.... thats what I think Devon-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Get the f*ck outta here!.... thats what I think Devon-


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Get the f*ck outta here!.... thats what I think Devon-


LMAO

Hitler.. No way in hell the Cards are going... they have no defense. There offense is potent, but what SB team have you seen with out a D?

My team is slowly falling apart. Gore has a broken hand and will miss the preseason. I already have a crappy to mediocre WR core and one of my main WR has no QB. J Russel sign the fuckin contract.

At least next week is the first preseason game..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Colts defense wasnt that good


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

coutl said:


> ^ Colts defense wasnt that good


WTF are you talking about? They were #1 in the '06 postseason in yds/game allowed. They also allowed 16 pts TOTAL in the postseason which avg to 4pt/game. Throughout the season they werent that great, but there was a multiple injuries including a huge one in Sanders. Look at the '05 season when they were the favorite to win the SB, they were #2 in pts/allowed right behind Chicago.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

8o8P said:


> ^ Colts defense wasnt that good


WTF are you talking about? They were #1 in the '06 postseason in yds/game allowed. They also allowed 16 pts TOTAL in the postseason which avg to 4pt/game. Throughout the season they werent that great, but there was a multiple injuries including a huge one in Sanders. Look at the '05 season when they were the favorite to win the SB, they were #2 in pts/allowed right behind Chicago.
[/quote]

Yuo they were good in postseason but I meant regular season


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

coutl said:


> ^ Colts defense wasnt that good


WTF are you talking about? They were #1 in the '06 postseason in yds/game allowed. They also allowed 16 pts TOTAL in the postseason which avg to 4pt/game. Throughout the season they werent that great, but there was a multiple injuries including a huge one in Sanders. Look at the '05 season when they were the favorite to win the SB, they were #2 in pts/allowed right behind Chicago.
[/quote]

Yuo they were good in postseason but I meant regular season
[/quote]

When does it matter the most? Chicago was top 3 the entire season and got chrushed in the SB allowing 400+ yds. Indy's D is there providing no injuries, and the '05 season stats show that the 4 game postseason streak was not luck.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Your right all that matters is postseason

I cant wait to crush you week 1


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

LMAO... well see


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes we will


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Get the f*ck outta here!.... thats what I think Devon-










Im just trying to join in the football discussion

So does everyone think newcastle should stick with the 4.4.2 formation now viduka has signed?

It was sad to see manchester united win the charity shield on penalties wasnt it, chelsea didnt deserve to lose


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> Get the f*ck outta here!.... thats what I think Devon-










Im just trying to join in the football discussion

So does everyone think newcastle should stick with the 4.4.2 formation now viduka has signed?

It was sad to see manchester united win the charity shield on penalties wasnt it, chelsea didnt deserve to lose
[/quote]


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

week one for fantasy football..... Jewelz team goin to get their ass kicked!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The NJ Balz Deep are kicking ass!!

As of right now I have 101 points for the lead, but I don't have any players on the Monday games...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Chili...whats happening man? I almost feel guilty


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks like I pretty much have my first week win...

Sorry R1der but your bench defense isn't gonna score you 25 points!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Chili...whats happening man? I almost feel guilty


My team sucks and the manager of the team sucks as well. My one superstar held out almost all preseason and played like sh*t today against the Texans. And I sat the wrong f*cking QB...the guy I sat (Romo) had 35 points instead of the freaking 11 put up by Bulger, who flat-out played like sh*t...but partially because Orlando Pace went down in front of him. Damn. I would've beaten you if I hadn't benched Romo.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I cant believe freakin Deion Branch didn't score me a single point... I should have put randle el in as a starter... I got one more player for tomorrow night.... I am expecting edge to run like he has never ran before and get me some nice points... although I need like twenty something to win... Jewelz had a strong team this week...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I was in a strange situation cause I have a LOT of Giants on my team as a HUGE Giants fan, but I also had Barber on my team and he made some good plays which scored me some good points!!

103!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I can't check my FF from here but I know I have Palmer and Johnson still to get me some points today. I also think I have the Ravens defense so it should be interesting.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yesterday was a good day except I played Marc Bulger in lieu of Tony Romo. WOW, what a head in azz move was that. Marc put up a whopping 17 points, and Tony had 45 points after last night. I have a 40 point lead going into tonight, but he has a RB and a WR playing tonight. I just hope that his WR has the same showing as Deion Branch, oh what was that ZERO points.







Plus, I need Balimore's defense to show up.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

CF, you're f'ing kidding me, right? That's the stupid assed move that I did, too...cost me a win over Danny.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

No, I am not kidding. I wish I was, because that caused me 28 point on my total (17 vs 45). I still have a 40 point buffer, so all I can hope is that it last for the win.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Yesterday was a good day except I played Marc Bulger in lieu of Tony Romo. WOW, what a head in azz move was that. Marc put up a whopping 17 points, and Tony had 45 points after last night. I have a 40 point lead going into tonight, but he has a RB and a WR playing tonight. I just hope that his WR has the same showing as Deion Branch, oh what was that ZERO points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need Baltimore's defense to show up ? I have Baltimore's defense !


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Because the guy that I am playing still has a RB on Cinn's team. Thus, if his RB has a great game with tons of yards and TD's, then he could make up that 40 point difference. If Baltimore's Defense shows up and shuts Cinn down, then I will win this week.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope the baltimore d plays like sh*t and gives up alot of yards and points... GO EDGE!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I need big numbers from willis tonight in game 1 and then I need Vernon Davis to let everyone know he has arrived in game 2.... While having Palmer, Mark Clayton and Tj Whos your momma all being shut out-


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> I hope the baltimore d plays like sh*t and gives up alot of yards and points... GO EDGE!!!


As much as I love Edgerrin James from his years as a Colt there's a good reason why I didn't rank him high on my pre-draft.. behind Arizona's O-line he's had games last year where he had like 34 yards on 25 carries.. good luck tonight, you'll need it


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I need Rudi Johnson to be shut down by Baltimore, and Fitzgerld to have an off game. If I was smart enough to play Romo I would not even sweat it; however, between those two they could make up the 40 point difference.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> I hope the baltimore d plays like sh*t and gives up alot of yards and points... GO EDGE!!!


As much as I love Edgerrin James from his years as a Colt there's a good reason why I didn't rank him high on my pre-draft.. behind Arizona's O-line he's had games last year where he had like 34 yards on 25 carries.. good luck tonight, you'll need it
[/quote]

Im hoping this new O-line the cards have will do their job!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i got owned...how gay, steven jackson with 1 f*cking pt. 2 fumbles for turnovers, AHHH...randy moss WAS my team this week, and was also retarded for playing hasselback in place of big gay ben.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, I need Rudi Johnson to be shut down by Baltimore, and Fitzgerld to have an off game. If I was smart enough to play Romo I would not even sweat it; however, between those two they could make up the 40 point difference.


Wait, you must be 808P in our league because your opponent has Rudy Johnson and Fitzerald. But you're not leading by 40, you're losing by 6...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

8o8p is probably the user by that name...

CF isn't in our league as I benched Romo in favor of Bulger in our league. f*ck.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> 8o8p is probably the user by that name...
> 
> *CF isn't in our league * as I benched Romo in favor of Bulger in our league. f*ck.


Yeah that's kind of what I was suspecting









Maybe we should have a separate thread for fantasy players in different leagues, so dumbasses like me don't get confused ....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I did not realize that you guys had a league. How did you do the draft, on-line?

Just a follow up from yesterday, I ended up winning my game this week 129 - 105.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think I should have won both my games for FF. (two different leagues) but I cannot check at work. Palmer as QB with 197 yards, 2 TDs, not INT. f*ck YEAH. Then add on I have Chad Johnson, boo yah!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, Palmer scored you what 33 or 34 points last night which is a nice boost. Whomever had McNair kept losing -2 points with every INT he threw. WOW, the Cinn defense scored someone major points yesterday.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, Palmer scored you what 33 or 34 points last night which is a nice boost. Whomever had McNair kept losing -2 points with every INT he threw. WOW, the Cinn defense scored someone major points yesterday.


Can you seen the FF? I'm the purple cobras, did I beat LFS.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah, Palmer scored you what 33 or 34 points last night which is a nice boost. Whomever had McNair kept losing -2 points with every INT he threw. WOW, the Cinn defense scored someone major points yesterday.


Can you seen the FF? I'm the purple cobras, did I beat LFS.
[/quote]

1. NJ BALZ DEEP 1-0-0 1.000 103 W-1 
2. LFSuperfly144 1-0-0 1.000 97 W-1 
3. 8o8P 1-0-0 1.000 96 W-1 
4. DannyBoy 1-0-0 1.000 95 W-1 
5. Jewelz 1-0-0 1.000 92 W-1 
6. Coutl 0-1-0 .000 87 L-1 
7. Purple Cobras 0-1-0 . 000 83 L-1 
8. hitler 0-1-0 .000 82 L-1 
9. bandwagonpatsfan 0-1-0 .000 78 L-1 
10. ChilDawg 0-1-0 .000 78 L-1

Standings as of week one... ( I did my best to straiten the data out, the copy and paste went screwy)


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

damn if I would have put randle el in as a starter instead of branch or joey galloway... randle el got 17 points... oh well... hopefully I do better next week..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Purple Cobras vs bandwagonpatsfan should be a good match up. I like how you can vote for who you think it goin to win.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm looking forward to our match up DannyBoy....

Sucks that Eli is out for at least this week....

He earned me 27 points last week

I'm forced to play Losman

Burress was my best player with 32 points and getting 13 points from my kicker Tynes was a nice cherry on top....

Unfortunately if Eli doesn't get his arse back on the field my entire team is going to suck!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I'm looking forward to our match up DannyBoy....
> 
> Sucks that Eli is out for at least this week....
> 
> ...


It will be close. I think Ive got an advantage at all positions except WR though, yet Reggie could kill me when that Tampa defense becomes a siv.

Anyone want a kicker? Ive got Lindell and Kaeding. Both are top 5 in the league.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

possibly...gould is supposed to be "nasty" but if chicago can't put points up he's always going to suck dong...3pts is gay.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, I have a crap ass team and still scored third highest in the league. I have a game against Jewelz, actually, its more like me against Indy. Tennesee needs to shutdown Indy this week.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8P said:


> Oh yeah, I have a crap ass team and still scored third highest in the league. I have a game against Jewelz, actually, its more like me against Indy. Tennesee needs to shutdown Indy this week.


I wouldn't hold your breath on that happening...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yeah, Palmer scored you what 33 or 34 points last night which is a nice boost. Whomever had McNair kept losing -2 points with every INT he threw. WOW, the Cinn defense scored someone major points yesterday.


Can you seen the FF? I'm the purple cobras, did I beat LFS.
[/quote]

1. NJ BALZ DEEP 1-0-0 1.000 103 W-1 
2. LFSuperfly144 1-0-0 1.000 97 W-1 
3. 8o8P 1-0-0 1.000 96 W-1 
4. DannyBoy 1-0-0 1.000 95 W-1 
5. Jewelz 1-0-0 1.000 92 W-1 
6. Coutl 0-1-0 .000 87 L-1 
7. Purple Cobras 0-1-0 . 000 83 L-1 
8. hitler 0-1-0 .000 82 L-1 
9. bandwagonpatsfan 0-1-0 .000 78 L-1 
10. ChilDawg 0-1-0 .000 78 L-1

Standings as of week one... ( I did my best to straiten the data out, the copy and paste went screwy)
[/quote]

Damn lost the game. Whats the points for QB passing yards? 100 yards for 1 point? Just seems off or not usually what I play.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Oh yeah, I have a crap ass team and still scored third highest in the league. I have a game against Jewelz, actually, its more like me against Indy. Tennesee needs to shutdown Indy this week.


I wouldn't hold your breath on that happening...
[/quote]

True, but Tennessee did beat Indy last year. I just need Tennessee to shut down the passing game really, and that I wouldnt hold my breath on.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Damnit.... I bench joey galloway and he freakin decides to catch two td's... damn damn damn...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well DannyBoy....

It's pretty close, I'm sitting at 62 points, and most of my players have played...

You still have some SNF players yet to take the field.....

Anyone else drop the $10. on "Stat Tracker"??

I'm stuck at work on Sunday nights, and was going crazy trying to figure out my score, so I bought it....

I will post up stats when I get some time, but right now I am stuck in my machine room bringing in feeds...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

How many points do I have?

I made a couple big trades today...one sentimental, one because of position weakness...I basically went from the best RB corps in the league to mediocrity and uncertain.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Right now I'm winning 84-61

Youd SD defense is killing you right now.... You only have 4 points in spite of the sacks and interceptions cause of the number of points allowed..

Your only offensive players are Gates, and Maroney....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy
68

NJ BALZ DEEP
84
.................................

LFSuperfly144
114

hitler
82

.................................

8o8P
105

Jewelz
91

.................................

Purple Cobras
97

bandwagonpatsfan
120
.....................................

ChilDawg
81

Coutl
119
........................................

Matchup points as of right now


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, Drew Brees was really worth a 3rd round pick


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes, Drew Brees was really worth a 3rd round pick


Well Brees earned you 14 points whereas Manning only got me 11 so he it isn't that bad....

Gates has you 13 and the games not over yet.....

Your at 74 right now.... 10 more points to tie me....


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking at our teams...I think we are two of the stronger groups.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry DannyBoy.... you lose.... NJ Balz Deep 84 DannyBoy 73 (you lost another point from your defense)

DannyBoy
73

NJ BALZ DEEP
84
....................................

LFSuperfly144
114

hitler
86
...................................

8o8P
105 
Up
Jewelz
91
...................................

Purple Cobras
99

bandwagonpatsfan
120
.......................................

ChilDawg
81

Coutl
119
..........................................

Standings as of 11:30 PM EST....

Monday Scores yet to be added
I will update again after MNF with the final scores of the week.....

I'm 2-0-0

















Is there any way we could get this thread pinned??


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bake - how do you know the scores ?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Bake - how do you know the scores ?


I pony'd up the $10. for "Stat Tracker" which updates the scores live....

PS see my post in "The suggestion Box" for a "P-Fury Sports Bar" subforum in the lounge for all sports related, and official type pinned sports threads...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Bake - how do you know the scores ?


I pony'd up the $10. for "Stat Tracker" which updates the scores live....

PS see my post in "The suggestion Box" for a "P-Fury Sports Bar" subforum in the lounge for all sports related, and official type pinned sports threads...
[/quote]

That is a very good idea


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Oh yeah, I have a crap ass team and still scored third highest in the league. I have a game against Jewelz, actually, its more like me against Indy. Tennesee needs to shutdown Indy this week.


I wouldn't hold your breath on that happening...
[/quote]

True, but Tennessee did beat Indy last year. I just need Tennessee to shut down the passing game really, and that I wouldnt hold my breath on.
[/quote]

Well the Titans pulled through. 2-0 baby. It was closer than I thought.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I got three players left on tonights game and I need 28 points.... I got portis, moss, and cooley... so hopefully the skins offense plays good.. especially these three guys play good so I can make up the 28 points!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I need 24 points in my one league... and all I got is D Mac---

in my other league I scored 161 pts--- I will go undefeated in that one(last week 121pts)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy crap...i lucked out hard, who's the purple cobras? your team absolutely shut DOWN besides carson palmer and chad johnson...if your team had average scores across the board plus those two, holy sh*t, i'd be tanked right now. those two players combined for more than 60% of your score!!!!

if washington can hold david akers to less than 21pts im GOOD!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> holy crap...i lucked out hard, who's the purple cobras? your team absolutely shut DOWN besides carson palmer and chad johnson...if your team had average scores across the board plus those two, holy sh*t, i'd be tanked right now. those two players combined for more than 60% of your score!!!!
> 
> if washington can hold david akers to less than 21pts im GOOD!


I'm Purple Cobras. Yeah I thought I'd have a few descent showings but no nothing. Palmer & Johnson as usual are the only ones who show up.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> holy crap...i lucked out hard, who's the purple cobras? your team absolutely shut DOWN besides carson palmer and chad johnson...if your team had average scores across the board plus those two, holy sh*t, i'd be tanked right now. those two players combined for more than 60% of your score!!!!
> 
> if washington can hold david akers to less than 21pts im GOOD!


unless akers kicks 8 field goals then I am sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Final scores are in....


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive been in FF for three years and this is the first time Ive ever seen a tie game.

#1 baby... This weeks match ups dont look good for me however.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8P said:


> Ive been in FF for three years and this is the first time Ive ever seen a tie game.
> 
> #1 baby... This weeks match ups dont look good for me however.


Well... At least I was in 1st place for 1 week and the highest score of the week....

I can't wait for next week....

I played FF last lear but wasn't that into it and didn't really do anything after the draft..

This year I am into it big time.... At least when my real team loses my fantasy team can still win!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I cant believe I freakin tied... I needed 28 points to tie and I got 28 points... damn... well I guess its better then a loss.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> I cant believe I freakin tied... I needed 28 points to tie and I got 28 points... damn... well I guess its better then a loss.


WOW!!!

That is some crazy shite!!!

FF.. where ANYTHING can happen...

I should be last place according to the "projections" yet I was in 1st place last week and second/third this week and am gaining in the projections....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Woot woot, me & chili dawg tied for last place!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

this is going to be a good matchup this weekend....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Everyone lock in their match up votes??


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

i voted already


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg is killing this week...

Westbrook and Curtis have a combined 79 points!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I was wondering how they were doing...I know they have a ridiculous number of combined TDs...too bad 'Lac went down right after his fumble, but it seems to be going pretty well for me!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm doing for shite since my team consists mostly of NY Giants....

I will post up a screen shot of the standings after the SNF games are done...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> I was wondering how they were doing...I know they have a ridiculous number of combined TDs...too bad 'Lac went down right after his fumble, but it seems to be going pretty well for me!


You have 143 points and your QB hasn't even played yet...

Deffinitely gonna get the high score of the week, and your gonna be a tough team for me to beat next week...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

How am I doing?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Heres a better shot....

Scores and standings wont be official til after MNF

I will post another screen shot tomorrow night....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

woo woo, i might get my first win!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

damn I cant pull out a win to save my life... this sucks ass


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Week 3 Final...

The NJ Balz Deep are 3-0!!!!!!!









Congrats to ChilDawg with a huge high score of the week 163!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you, thank you.







I still can't believe I decided to start Westbrook...I knew he was injured, but when I saw that they expected him to play, I decided to say "What the hell? Why not?"...especially with Larry Johnson about to face off against the Vikings. Now if only I could guess right more often!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

same here, i decided to sit stephen jackson, ronnie brown comes up HUGE with 40pts...major. lol.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its funny I have LT on this team and I'm 1-2, but my other fantasy football team I have Lamont Jordan instead. (both teams consist of mainly the same players) and in my other league I'm 3-0.

Oh yeah IN YOUR FACE DANNYBOY! Go hug a tree and cry!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Lats night I had dream I was being attacked by....

Purple Cobras....

It was so retarded I knew it was just a dream...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Last night I had a dream that one of the guys on my teams actually scored a TD


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

well at least everyone else has one win... next week is a bye week gor half my starters so i woll lose again... this sucks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Lats night I had dream I was being attacked by....
> 
> Purple Cobras....
> 
> It was so retarded I knew it was just a dream...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Lats night I had dream I was being attacked by....
> 
> Purple Cobras....
> 
> It was so retarded I knew it was just a dream...











[/quote]

More like this...







Only Purple


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Heres an Early peek at week 4....









I will post another shot after SNF


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Dam!!

I wish I ran my Giants Defence this week....

Who knew they would actually wake up and play!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sunday night final







I will post MNF tomorrow night..

4-0!!!!!!!

The NJ Balz Deep are on FIYAH!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i can pull this off...i need moss to have a big game, and welker to...not so much. lol.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I need 32 points to win my first week.. I think I can do it, i still have brady and he always give me high scores and I also have the Pats D... HOPEFULLY I can win one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you're all set...brady is gonna be the third QB in history (eat your heart out peyton manning) to throw 3 or more TD's in the first 4 games of the season, and the pats D is going to pick palmer apart, not to mention, the bengals have NO rushing game this week. it's gonna be good for brady and the pats D, i'd give brady a 36pt game and the pats D about 15-20...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> you're all set...brady is gonna be the third QB in history (eat your heart out peyton manning) to throw 3 or more TD's in the first 4 games of the season, and the pats D is going to pick palmer apart, not to mention, the bengals have NO rushing game this week. it's gonna be good for brady and the pats D, i'd give brady a 36pt game and the pats D about 15-20...


I hope Brady goes for 5 TDs.. all of them to Welker


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

boo...all of them to moss...hahaha...it's gonna be interesting...i'll be the only guy in the bar that screams sh*t when welker catches a 60yd bomber for a TD...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

as long as brady thorws alot of touchdowns and the pats d shuts em out with 5 sacks and two fumbles... then I will win for the first time!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Does Welker return punts too ?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes he does...and i believe kickoffs too, with ellis hobbs...arg.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

LFsuperfly is number 2 in fantasy football and he hasnt been on pfury since the end of July or even made any changes to his fantasy team since we began and he is still kickin our asses!!!! good stuff


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is it.... your week 4 Final









Standings as of week 4


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OMG that sucks.

R1dermon, I'm gonna to eat your children !


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

:laugh: Sorry hitler. You made it fun though.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

4-0


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: Sorry hitler. You made it fun though.


Son of a bitch

Two f*cking points.... damn two weeks ago I freakin tie and now I fall two points behind... I knew that brady interception was going to hurt me..


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

there are a couple of teams that havent switched their lineup to take out players with bye weeks...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn...I forgot Boldin was out...glad I changed that just now.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

f*ck yeah Stallworth with teh TD! I have him on my FF team.

Damn, I had the chance to put Davenport on my team and start him today but didn't. Damn damn damn.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

hey Bake.... you going to post the standing?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sorry guys,

I was off work tonight and cant find paint on my computer...

But you did win your first Hitler...

and I am about to go 5-0 and possibly be the high score of the week...

Anyone else want to know how they scored, just ask, If I'm not passed out I will report, and when I get to work tomorrow night I will post the pre and post MNF scores...

HEY!! I found MS paint....

Sorry I'm kinda drunk and sexed out... DAYS OFF ROCK!!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally I get a damn win... I was about to go postal on my fantasy team!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boo yah, winning so far on chilidawg. "Suck me beautiful!"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank goodness I'm ugly...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Uh oh.. last week I was leading r1dermon going into Monday Night and then Randy Moss goes off and he wins

This week it's like deja vu - going into Monday Night, I am playing Dannyboy and he's got Marshall Lynch and the kicker for Buffalo..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow, what a terrible week around the board...jesus...49pts and i have dallas's D going. hah..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Come on, Romo!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jesus...steve smith, ronnie brown, and robbie gould combined for 40 of my 49pts...randy moss?!?? 4pts!!! WTF! hasselbeck??!? 3 effing points!!! what a terrible week!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

It was a pretty low scoring week...

I'm at work tonight and will post the final after MNF

No booze and sex tonight for me


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Week 5 Final









5-0 and high score of the week!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn it. Why couldn't I have played coutl when he was being an absentee owner with a bye week?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Damn it. Why couldn't I have played coutl when he was being an absentee owner with a bye week?


because the fantasy football god decided to give good ol hitler a little luck. I needed a win badly..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> Damn it. Why couldn't I have played coutl when he was being an absentee owner with a bye week?


because the fantasy football god decided to give good ol hitler a little luck. I needed a win badly..
[/quote]

That you did!!

Congrats on your first...

The only reason I have the record I do is because of the match ups...

This is my first and only likely week as top score...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boo yah another win!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

there are a few teams that still need to change their rosters before saturday.. some teams have bye weeks and it could be ugly if no one changes their players!!!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn I was one of them.. Almost my whole team has a bye. had to make some moves to fill positions and I still got one empty.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Boo yah another win!


The Purple Cobras are kicking ass this week!!!

LaDanian Tomlinson gave you 44 points!!! twice his projected 22...

I'm finished if the Giants don't put up some big numbers tomorrow Night...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone got an update on scores? im too cheap for stattracker in a free league...steve smith, derek anderson, randy moss, ronnie brown...biggest mistake...adrian peterson on the bench...NOOOO!!!! im pretty confident im winning though...we'll see..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I will post the scores after SNF...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SNF Final score









The NJ Balz Deep are facing loss #1 unless the Giants come up BIG on MNF...

How bout them Purple Cobras....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn I knew I'd be alright with Tony Gonzalez and LT in. f*cking bengals lose another one which I thought would happen without any defense or a running game. But I didn't think CJ would have nothing. Palmer did alright, the 2 INTs I'd blame more on the no running game aspect but 320yds plus 2 tds was good.

I can't believe your entire team Bake is giants. Jeez. Is 137 a record? Its so close to beeing 1337!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Well atleast you put up a fight Bake.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Damn I knew I'd be alright with Tony Gonzalez and LT in. f*cking bengals lose another one which I thought would happen without any defense or a running game. But I didn't think CJ would have nothing. Palmer did alright, the 2 INTs I'd blame more on the no running game aspect but 320yds plus 2 tds was good.
> 
> I can't believe your entire team Bake is giants. Jeez. Is 137 a record? Its so close to beeing 1337!


_This_ is 1337.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

My QB goes down with an injury after 2 passes, one of my starting running back doesn't even play and I am still winning by 70+


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

This week in my league, I was up to play the top team (5-0) who had been smashing everyone. I really was not looking forward to it, because I was in a solid third place and did not want to fall. Well, I doubled check the scores today and I won 236 - 174. Not to bad when two players (A. Peterson & LT) scored 99 points. Finally, all my RB's are running (no pun intended) up the points!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

two game winning streak.... bout time


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is Ward not playing tonight or something?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, i sat peterson and still won. peterson+ronnie brown...not a bad RB combo. lol. moss and steve smith at WR, anderson at QB...im feeling pretty confident about the rest of the season...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Is Ward not playing tonight or something?


no he is playing.. I just saw you still have that one player left... damn all you need is 7 points to win


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

10 yards, a TD and no fumbles...here's hoping. (Or 30 yds./TD/1 Fumble...)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well atleast you put up a fight Bake.


It's not over yet....

I believe 170 is the record high score....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Well atleast you put up a fight Bake.


It's not over yet....

I believe 170 is the record high score....
[/quote]

Bake - is that the record in you guys league, or the highest that you have seen in Fanstasy?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've seen 298, but that was in a different league when defensive scoring was a lot more liberal (a few years ago chicago's D got be 88pts in 1 game) and we ran 2 QB's. highest so far for the pfury league is 168 iirc...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I want 88 points from a defense some week...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Well atleast you put up a fight Bake.


It's not over yet....

I believe 170 is the record high score....
[/quote]

Bake - is that the record in you guys league, or the highest that you have seen in Fanstasy?
[/quote]

Just our league....

No idea what the all time high score is...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe that TD for Derrick Ward did it for me...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Here ya's go...







Week 6 MNF Final....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn, i woulda had high score if i hadnt sat peterson. lol.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

f*ck yeah high score of the week and beat 98 degrees. In your face boy band from cincinnati!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

^^^^^


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I believe that TD for Derrick Ward did it for me...


THats what I get for celebrating prematurely.. I loss by two points.... damn.. 3 close ass games for me so far.. lost by 2 points, 1 point, and even freakin tied a game... this sucks ass


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> f*ck yeah high score of the week and beat 98 degrees. In your face boy band from cincinnati!
> 
> View attachment 155215


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well well well...

Week 7 already...

Problem is we got a bunch of SLEEPERS!! It pisses me off cause there were people who REALLY wanted to play and would keep up on things that got denied over newbs that are not even paying attention and could problably care less..

NEXT YEAR I propose a more SELECTIVE process on deciding who really wants to play, and who is a "heat of the moment" joiner...

This is the only fantasy league I play in and take it seriously, granted it's not a bad thing to get a win by default, but it's not really playing the game...

Anywho... That said, heres yer SNF Final score...









Hitler (A REAL player) better pray his kicker can earn at least 21 points to tie....

I would like you to get more wins...

BUT not against me SUCKA!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

I need Addai to get 16+ I think to win.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I need Addai to get 16+ I think to win.


That will give you a win..

BUT, why do you still have Antonio Gates in?? it's a BYE WEEK!!!

Anyone with a BYE player in the roster is SLEEPING!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Damn.

How do the points work anyways? What will Addai need to accomplish to get those points?

I knew I had some Bye players in (had 2 in last week I think...







) but didnt want to drop any of my current roster


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Damn.
> 
> How do the points work anyways? What will Addai need to accomplish to get those points?
> 
> ...


You might win...

It's one point per 10 yds, and 6 per TD I believe...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Well well well...
> 
> Week 7 already...
> 
> ...


If your reffering to me then yes im pretty much done with this FF team. I tried for the first 6 weeks but my team is absolutely horrid. Last week I traded my kicker and Defense. You know your team is horrible when last week my just traded kicker had the 2nd most pts. This week, my just traded defense got the second most pts and that was by only 1 pt. So when your kicker and defense scores more than your key players then you officially have a suck ass team..

IMO, if you wanted more involvement a draft wouldve been better than this automatic draft POS as you get players that you wanted on your team and its more personal. Plus you couldve weeded out and kept the real players who wouldve taken the time to do a draft.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Well well well...
> 
> Week 7 already...
> 
> ...


If your reffering to me then yes im pretty much done with this FF team. I tried for the first 6 weeks but my team is absolutely horrid. Last week I traded my kicker and Defense. You know your team is horrible when last week my just traded kicker had the 2nd most pts. This week, my just traded defense got the second most pts and that was by only 1 pt. So when your kicker and defense scores more than your key players then you officially have a suck ass team..

IMO, if you wanted more involvement a draft wouldve been better than this automatic draft POS as you get players that you wanted on your team and its more personal. Plus you couldve weeded out and kept the real players who wouldve taken the time to do a draft.
[/quote]

Yeah but drafts online are difficult to schedule due to people having lives outside this website. I know its hard enough trying to schedule meetings at work with 12 people, I cannot imagine scheduling a fantasy football draft for 12 people all in different time zones with different job hours, family, etc.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

We could set up our own preferences for a round a day or something like that...that way we don't set it up so someone who loves RBs winds up with eighty before getting a D...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's see, down by 32 going into Monday Night..

No worries, Manning throws for 4 TDs, 2 to Wayne, 2 to Clark. On the other side, Jones-Drew rushes for 200 yrds 2 TDs, Colts still win 37 - 20

Don't call it a comeback, Chilldawg - I've been here for years !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Jewelz, do you think Addai can get me the 16 points agains tthe tough run defense of Jacksonville?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well he's coming off an injury so I am not sure.. he should do ok, Colts usually like to pass more against the Jags though. They'll probably look to stretch the field and maybe Clark will see some time at slot receiver


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Let's see, down by 32 going into Monday Night..
> 
> No worries, Manning throws for 4 TDs, 2 to Wayne, 2 to Clark. On the other side, Jones-Drew rushes for 200 yrds 2 TDs, Colts still win 37 - 20
> 
> Don't call it a comeback, Chilldawg - I've been here for years !!!


thats a pretty good, prediction...I'd say they will keep Jones-drew under 200 yds though...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

face2006 said:


> Let's see, down by 32 going into Monday Night..
> 
> No worries, Manning throws for 4 TDs, 2 to Wayne, 2 to Clark. On the other side, Jones-Drew rushes for 200 yrds 2 TDs, Colts still win 37 - 20
> 
> Don't call it a comeback, Chilldawg - I've been here for years !!!


thats a pretty good, prediction...I'd say they will keep Jones-drew under 200 yds though...
[/quote]

Well not a prediction but more like a best case scenario for me. Last year both Jones-Drew and Taylor tore our run D to shreds completely in J-ville


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll give the colts some credit where its due over the patriots...their division is probably the toughest in the NFL. and the pats are gonna clinch like, the earliest in history. lol.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i'll give the colts some credit where its due over the patriots...their division is probably the toughest in the NFL. and the pats are gonna clinch like, the earliest in history. lol.


That's why they kicked us out of AFC East... they felt like New England's schedule was too tough having to play us twice a year


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> Let's see, down by 32 going into Monday Night..
> 
> No worries, Manning throws for 4 TDs, 2 to Wayne, 2 to Clark. On the other side, Jones-Drew rushes for 200 yrds 2 TDs, Colts still win 37 - 20
> 
> Don't call it a comeback, Chilldawg - I've been here for years !!!


thats a pretty good, prediction...I'd say they will keep Jones-drew under 200 yds though...
[/quote]

Well not a prediction but more like a best case scenario for me. Last year both Jones-Drew and Taylor tore our run D to shreds completely in J-ville
[/quote]

yeah he did!...but I just feel they got a better line upfront this year...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> i'll give the colts some credit where its due over the patriots...their division is probably the toughest in the NFL. and the pats are gonna clinch like, the earliest in history. lol.


That's why they kicked us out of AFC East... they felt like New England's schedule was too tough having to play us twice a year















[/quote]

honestly though, lately, it's becoming a big rivalry...every year each team is good. i think they'd RATHER have us play once in regular season, just because the AFC championship game assuming its colts pats, will have ungodly ratings...superbowl-esque.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Well well well...
> 
> Week 7 already...
> 
> ...


what the hell...my damn wr's cant do sh*t against the Cards?!?! and my damn te couldn't get me one single point.. damn damn damn


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Week 7 Final...









HIGH SCORE OF THE WEEK!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

another week gone another loss to the ol record









next week is going to be murder for my team.. most of my teram is playing the patriots and that spells disaster. cant catch a break


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gee, it's easy to win when my opponent was missing five of his ten "players".

If I scored it right, Brandon Stokley would have to lose 18 fumbles on MNF in order for me to lose. (Or have -20 yards for every one of those 18 fumbles he doesn't get, I guess...)

I have it as I have an 87-52 lead. Bake, am I right?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Gee, it's easy to win when my opponent was missing five of his ten "players".
> 
> If I scored it right, Brandon Stokley would have to lose 18 fumbles on MNF in order for me to lose. (Or have -20 yards for every one of those 18 fumbles he doesn't get, I guess...)
> 
> I have it as I have an 87-52 lead. Bake, am I right?


That is correct....

My team sucked azz today....

Giants won, but didn't put up many points...

These "sleepers" are killing the fun... winning a match up against someone missing players due to bye's is BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly, I agree. I'm also pissed that people are picking up wins against the most pathetic player in the league because he's not doing sh*t for his team and having byes and he had a lucky week against me. On the plus side, I've helped to hurt the other absentee's chances of making the playoffs...hopefully a few more weeks will finish the job.

Is there any way for hitler to keep the absentees out of the playoffs?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Who are the absentees?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl and LFSuperfly.



DannyBoy17 said:


> Who are the absentees?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Who are the absentees?


[/quote]

8o8P is also not around...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

True. Is LFS the only one in contention, though? I'd like to find a way to boot nonplayers from the postseason. Not for my sake--I most likely won't get in--but there are others who deserve to be in.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> True. Is LFS the only one in contention, though? I'd like to find a way to boot nonplayers from the postseason. Not for my sake--I most likely won't get in--but there are others who deserve to be in.


he has 3 bye's playing this week... clearly sleeping...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I know, but he's the only one in the top 5 who is sleeping...here's hoping he's out of the top 5 on his own accord.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I will check and see if I can erase them from the league.. the only question I have is where do the now "free agents" go if I can erase these non playing teams?

Bake you got the results for this week?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I just looked and their is no way to delete teams that have people not actively playing. I guess we just hope they keep losing. Next year were going to do this fantasy league better and weed out the people that dont really want to play..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> I just looked and their is no way to delete teams that have people not actively playing. I guess we just hope they keep losing. Next year were going to do this fantasy league better and weed out the people that dont really want to play..


NEXT YEAR we must have a more EXCLUSIVE fantasy club with an application process....








Sunday night Final...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I just looked and their is no way to delete teams that have people not actively playing. I guess we just hope they keep losing. Next year were going to do this fantasy league better and weed out the people that dont really want to play..


NEXT YEAR we must have a more EXCLUSIVE fantasy club with an application process....

View attachment 155953

Sunday night Final...
[/quote]

that cant be right... I actually won?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!! I also have high score so far huh.... well I guess I had to win sometime.. I'm like the dolphins or rams of Pfury football


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Haha, and Im the Bills. I beat back up squads at will.

If I was truely like the Bills, my oppoenents one remaining player will score 6 touchdowns in the last 6 minutes...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Next year, we should find a way not to delete these teams that don't play but to allow for the following:

If your team does any of the following three, you automatically forfeit all of your games for the season (even games already played) and your players are subject to a dispersal draft in which the team with the worst record after the forfeit gets first choice, et cetera:

1.) Has two weeks in which a player who was placed on IR prior to the start of that week was left on the roster.

2.) Has two weeks in which a player on a bye was in the starting lineup.

3.) Has one of each of the above.

We also should ban the two who never played, but I might welcome 8o8p back if he talks with us about how to play and what he'll do differently next year. Remember, I didn't have 'Net access a lot during last year's FF game, so I didn't play much...but I think I'm not deleterious to the league this year. (Besides the fact that I suck LOL.)


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Next year, we should find a way not to delete these teams that don't play but to allow for the following:
> 
> If your team does any of the following three, you automatically forfeit all of your games for the season (even games already played) and your players are subject to a dispersal draft in which the team with the worst record after the forfeit gets first choice, et cetera:
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well we already know who are good members to keep their teams up to date. We'll just remove the others and vote on the new applicants.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Dont think I can lose this week.

Evans - Big Game, 150 yrds + 1 TD
Lynch - Murdered, 100 something yards + TD
Addai - 100 yrds + 1 TD at half. 
Brees - 445 yards + 3 TDs.

Unfortunately, I had SD defence in boo urns.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont think I can lose this week.
> 
> Evans - Big Game, 150 yrds + 1 TD
> Lynch - Murdered, 100 something yards + TD
> ...


You are laying the smack down

134-49!!

You might even be the high score of the week....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good. If coutl's not going to try, I want to see him get his ass beat.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SNF Final


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Like I said earlier. I gave up on this season. Ive tried to make moves to better my team but I have a shitty team overall and dont want to waste my time. I joined the league thinking we were going to have a draft. Id like to play again, and if you dont think Im serious my yahoo account shows my team won the 2005-06 FF league I was in.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

My team sucks and i still play.. cant win all the time.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8P said:


> Like I said earlier. I gave up on this season. Ive tried to make moves to better my team but I have a shitty team overall and dont want to waste my time. *I joined the league thinking we were going to have a draft. * Id like to play again, and if you dont think Im serious my yahoo account shows my team won the 2005-06 FF league I was in.


That was never stated in the beginning...

The problem is we have people in different country's not to mention states, time zones, and work schedules....

A rank and auto draft was the only reasonable solution....

It bothers me because this is the only league I am playing on, and it sucks when people aren't taking even just a few minutes a week to play their team...

NEXT YEAR, I will make sure I join some other leagues, but I would still like to see this league "get it together" since I really enjoy playing with The Furians...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

We did have a draft, an auto-draft. What's the difference ?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously, as you can see, there are a TON of injuries...as long as you have 2 good studs on your team (1qb and 1rb) you can win...its all about what you do in trades and free agency. just pay attention to headlines...for instance, the second that cadillac williams got hurt, dont think i wasnt eyeing ernest graham...and as soon as he was announced the starter i scooped him up...now he's running for 100yds and scoring TD's...that's a good pickup. granted, i kind of lucked out on the draft...getting moss, peterson, ronnie brown...lol...but still, im not scoring top points every week, im just scoring enough to get through. and i think the week before last i didnt even check my team, had 2 byes and a goosegg and still won. lol.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> seriously, as you can see, there are a TON of injuries...as long as you have 2 good studs on your team (1qb and 1rb) you can win...its all about what you do in trades and free agency. just pay attention to headlines...for instance, the second that cadillac williams got hurt, dont think i wasnt eyeing ernest graham...and as soon as he was announced the starter i scooped him up...now he's running for 100yds and scoring TD's...that's a good pickup. granted, i kind of lucked out on the draft...getting moss, peterson, ronnie brown...lol...but still, im not scoring top points every week, im just scoring enough to get through. and i think the week before last i didnt even check my team, had 2 byes and a goosegg and still won. lol.


You've done that twice now. Congratulations on not playing, getting lucky and getting wins. Next year, under the proposed rules, you would be forced to forfeit the season for being that sort of absentee.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Week 9 MNF Final....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good. 3 out of the 4 absentees lost this week.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

HEY 2 wins in a row... The sucky part is I have brady on a bye next week


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

high score!!! w00ttang...baby.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Stay down, man. You saying that you went absentee twice in the last three weeks and lucked out both times isn't making people enjoy playing with you...and bragging about how high you scored when doing that isn't helping matters, either.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm...my team is so nasty that i DONT HAVE to watch it...thats how nasty it is...who leads the league in points? i've done plenty of transactions to secure a good outlook on the season for my team. i work nights and weekends, there's no money on the line, and bottom line, im in 3 MONEY leagues, and this one...is just for fun..sorry to say.

BTW, i left someone off this week because i didnt want to run up the score...sorry...just doing the classy thing bro









BTW i can't believe that with all the "Real" fantasy players in here, nobody picked up ernest graham as soon as cadillac went down...guess i lucked out picking him up like 4 days after huh...who was sleeping on that one? greg olsen? indy defense? gotta love sh*t talk.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Like I said earlier. I gave up on this season. Ive tried to make moves to better my team but I have a shitty team overall and dont want to waste my time. *I joined the league thinking we were going to have a draft. * Id like to play again, and if you dont think Im serious my yahoo account shows my team won the 2005-06 FF league I was in.


That was never stated in the beginning...

The problem is we have people in different country's not to mention states, time zones, and work schedules....

A rank and auto draft was the only reasonable solution....

It bothers me because this is the only league I am playing on, and it sucks when people aren't taking even just a few minutes a week to play their team...

NEXT YEAR, I will make sure I join some other leagues, but I would still like to see this league "get it together" since I really enjoy playing with The Furians...
[/quote]

Well it wouldve been nice to tell when the "autodraft" was to take place. A lot of people was asking when the draft was going to happen including myself and no response. I was the last one to join and didnt have time to do anything. (Remind you I THOUGHT we were going to have a draft so I didnt and dont know how to rank players for autodraft)

As far as it being impossible to set one up. Having people take the time to set up a draft should show some type of commitment to the league. If you let anyone in you gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> We did have a draft, an auto-draft. What's the difference ?


Whats the difference? Theres a huge difference, I pick my players based on whats on the board and what moves other teams are making. General rule is take a Rb first as they are usually your lead scorers but depending on whats available Id go for a QB instead if Manning/Brady was available.

Id like to know what my first pick was as I WOULD NOT have drafted any of my players that high. Im assuming I got Gore in the first round due to him being the best back I had on the board and the general rule of RB first. But, its someone I didnt even have ranked that high or wouldve picked. Thats the difference between auto draft.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

8o8..

Dewd, I like you, a lot... you have been right there in the middle of the MLB thread!!

All we ask for is just to pay attention to your team since you signed up to play...

My team has done both good and bad, BUT it could have done better if folks actually payed attention to their teams...

R1der wouldnt have the record he has if he wasn't always lined up against sleepers, and it pisses me off cause I'm number 2 and could be #1!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

8o8P said:


> Like I said earlier. I gave up on this season. Ive tried to make moves to better my team but I have a shitty team overall and dont want to waste my time. *I joined the league thinking we were going to have a draft. * Id like to play again, and if you dont think Im serious my yahoo account shows my team won the 2005-06 FF league I was in.


That was never stated in the beginning...

The problem is we have people in different country's not to mention states, time zones, and work schedules....

A rank and auto draft was the only reasonable solution....

It bothers me because this is the only league I am playing on, and it sucks when people aren't taking even just a few minutes a week to play their team...

NEXT YEAR, I will make sure I join some other leagues, but I would still like to see this league "get it together" since I really enjoy playing with The Furians...
[/quote]

Well it wouldve been nice to tell when the "autodraft" was to take place. A lot of people was asking when the draft was going to happen including myself and no response. I was the last one to join and didnt have time to do anything. (Remind you I THOUGHT we were going to have a draft so I didnt and dont know how to rank players for autodraft)

As far as it being impossible to set one up. Having people take the time to set up a draft should show some type of commitment to the league. If you let anyone in you gotta take the bad with the good.
[/quote]

look at the history of this thread.. I gave plenty of warning to everyone to get their pre draft selections done.. So dont cry and say you didnt know what was going on.. thats BS man


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> 8o8..
> 
> Dewd, I like you, a lot... you have been right there in the middle of the MLB thread!!
> 
> ...


are you kidding me?!?/!? who's got the most points in the league?!?! i'll see ur ass in the playoffs.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> BTW, i left someone off this week because i didnt want to run up the score...sorry...just doing the classy thing bro


So you made a conscious decision to hope that your team would score well with the same team as last week despite two byes? Wow, that's not classy...that's dumb.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually no, i replaced crumpler with olsen iirc, and put santonio holmes in too (GOOD CALL!!!)...damn i must just be the luckiest guy ever...BTW in my 3 other leagues im #1 #3 and #3 respectively, i know how to play the game people...

BTW anyone need a RB??? i have steven jackson who's gonna shake sh*t up...i need a decent WR...hit me up!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yo yo yo yo yo...here i am with an undroppable player that i can't play because there's only 1 QB slot...if anyone needs a QB, hit me up, i've got derek anderson up for grabs...hit me up, i need a WR.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yo yo yo yo yo...here i am with an undroppable player that i can't play because there's only 1 QB slot...if anyone needs a QB, hit me up, i've got derek anderson up for grabs...hit me up, i need a WR.


Look at my WRs and tell me who you want.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd take either torry holt or anquan boldin...you really dont need a QB though, you have romo...but whatever...look my team over and see if you can come up with something, possibly a 2 for 1 or whatever. anderson is on FIRE. and im feeling confident in big ben right now, especially since i have hasselbeck as a 3rd QB. i can't stand having studs on my bench though, if i can turn them into weekly points.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

You B_Ack!!

Fix yer team!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what happened to my team?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

coutl said:


> what happened to my team?


Most weeks, they got what they deserved for being "run" by an absentee...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> You B_Ack!!
> 
> Fix yer team!!!


Don't tell me what to do foo. b_ack51 does what he wants.

I just got back from some drinking and I updated my teams for tomorrow. No fear.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> You B_Ack!!
> 
> Fix yer team!!!


Don't tell me what to do foo. b_ack51 does what he wants.

I just got back from some drinking and I updated my teams for tomorrow. No fear.
[/quote]

sorry..

Kthnx...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> You B_Ack!!
> 
> Fix yer team!!!


Don't tell me what to do foo. b_ack51 does what he wants.

I just got back from some drinking and I updated my teams for tomorrow. No fear.
[/quote]

sorry..

Kthnx...
[/quote]

Its not problem at all. I've been busy lately and had lots of sh*t going on so I always havent had a chance to check FFB.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Week 10 SNF final...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

damn my team sucked this week... I took a chance wioth huard for my qb since I heard he should have a easy time with all the injuries the nronco d has but nope.. he played like sh*t and then got injured during the game







I released campbell as my backup qb since he has struggled and he has a good game.. I bench edge james and put in lendale white because he has has a great couple of games. Edge has a decent game and white completely falls on his face. total collapse of my strategy... man if only brady was playing beccuse manning had a crappy game and I could have used the extra points.. oh well maybe next week


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how the hell did i pick up heinze ward off of F/A??? you people are blind! lmao!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Bake.. you got the results from this week?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

122.. looks like I will have high score for the week!!!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Week 11 final...

Dam you Dannyboy...

I was in Atlantic City and didn't put my Giants defence in...

I would have won


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the amount of points that i've sat this season is rediculous...and WTF is up with steve smith sucking? oh well...chalk up another win.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm somehow in second or third in points despite the fact that I don't really know what I'm doing all that well...let's hope that this translates into good things for me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

NJ, that was one of my worst weeks...lucky win :laugh:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> NJ, that was one of my worst weeks...lucky win :laugh:


At least I won nearly a grand in AC...

That makes my loss worth it...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude my lifeline has been the patriots this year, it's a guaranteed win playing the spread pretty much. only game i lost is the damn colts one, which was fixed as hell. pats giving 22.5 against the eagles, at home...hmm...i'll take it for a 100. haha.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Bake.. you got the results?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> Bake.. you got the results?










Here ya go...


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

does my matchup read 71-56?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hitler said:


> does my matchup read 71-56?


It's 71-58

Just click on the image to enlarge it, then click it again to bring it to full size...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Ive got a feeling the Steelers D can make up those 12 points. Too bad Eli pulled a Brett Favre today and threw all those interceptions.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive got a feeling the Steelers D can make up those 12 points. Too bad Eli pulled a Brett Favre today and threw all those interceptions.












Thanks for making me feel better....

DICK


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The Vikings looked awesome today, I have to say. Too bad we won't make the playoffs, but we'll stay in the hunt for a while, I guess.

I have to hope that I can hold on to this FFB win...to be at .500 after the start that I had would be pretty cool...and to be a game out of the playoffs would be nothing short of a miracle!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

HAHHAAHAHHA HIPPIE!!!! Take that!

Carson and Chad back on the same page.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Finals:
ChilDawg 104, 8o8P 75
bandwagonpatsfan 71, hitler 71
Jewelz 97, LFSuperfly144 71
Purple Cobras 105, DannyBoy 101 
Coutl 96, NJ BALZ DEEP 90

Coutl gets his second win, hitler gets his second tie.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Finals:
> ChilDawg 104, 8o8P 75
> bandwagonpatsfan 71, hitler 71
> Jewelz 97, LFSuperfly144 71
> ...


r1dermon ties which means I now have the hottest winning streak in the league


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Finals:
> ChilDawg 104, 8o8P 75
> bandwagonpatsfan 71, hitler 71
> Jewelz 97, LFSuperfly144 71
> ...


son of a b word.... I cant believe I tied again.. this has to be some rare ass odds for even one tie, let alone two.. I was for sure I would win since big ben and ward played like sh*t tonight.. damn damn damn..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

SNF Final:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

jewelz, you were saying?

sh*t i still have randy moss going. hahaha.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> jewelz, you were saying?
> 
> sh*t i still have randy moss going. hahaha.


I got Welker and Gostkowski, the kicker...

This is war. I am Muhammad Ali, you're Frazier. You're going down my friend !!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahaha...i feel really bad man, this is about as stacked a team as you can get in fantasy football, especially with people coming off injury...i gotta say, getting ronnie brown AND randy moss at the beginning of the season definately helped the sh*t outta me. then signing derek anderson, picking up chester taylor (already had steven jackson and adrian peterson) santonio holmes, and with steve smith as a bonus...jesus christ...i can't remember a time where i had this many studs on a fantasy team. lol.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hahaha...i feel really bad man, this is about as stacked a team as you can get in fantasy football, especially with people coming off injury...i gotta say, getting ronnie brown AND randy moss at the beginning of the season definately helped the sh*t outta me. then signing derek anderson, picking up chester taylor (already had steven jackson and adrian peterson) santonio holmes, and with steve smith as a bonus...jesus christ...i can't remember a time where i had this many studs on a fantasy team. lol.


And all for naught, what a shame..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> hahaha...i feel really bad man, this is about as stacked a team as you can get in fantasy football, especially with people coming off injury...i gotta say, getting ronnie brown AND randy moss at the beginning of the season definately helped the sh*t outta me. then signing derek anderson, picking up chester taylor (already had steven jackson and adrian peterson) santonio holmes, and with steve smith as a bonus...jesus christ...i can't remember a time where i had this many studs on a fantasy team. lol.


And all for naught, what a shame..
[/quote]

yeah seriously...hey can we get a vote up for a money league? haha.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> hahaha...i feel really bad man, this is about as stacked a team as you can get in fantasy football, especially with people coming off injury...i gotta say, getting ronnie brown AND randy moss at the beginning of the season definately helped the sh*t outta me. then signing derek anderson, picking up chester taylor (already had steven jackson and adrian peterson) santonio holmes, and with steve smith as a bonus...jesus christ...i can't remember a time where i had this many studs on a fantasy team. lol.


And all for naught, what a shame..
[/quote]

yeah seriously...hey can we get a vote up for a money league? haha.
[/quote]

No, I meant - I'll still beat you


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> hahaha...i feel really bad man, this is about as stacked a team as you can get in fantasy football, especially with people coming off injury...i gotta say, getting ronnie brown AND randy moss at the beginning of the season definately helped the sh*t outta me. then signing derek anderson, picking up chester taylor (already had steven jackson and adrian peterson) santonio holmes, and with steve smith as a bonus...jesus christ...i can't remember a time where i had this many studs on a fantasy team. lol.


And all for naught, what a shame..
[/quote]

yeah seriously...hey can we get a vote up for a money league? haha.
[/quote]

No, I meant - I'll still beat you








[/quote]

oh....i'll be back in a few days, after my gut heals from laughing so much...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to make a gut joke here but I'll refrain...

Hitler, you're going to beat me! Im happy and depressed at the same time.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Final for the week:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn...close one jewelz.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lucky SOB

Stupid Welker....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I know that I am not in the P-Fury league, but I made the finals with a 208-157 victory. Now, it is down to the final battle to see who takes home the $400 first place prize. Gotta love the top of the batting order, Romo, LT, Westbrook, AP...........money!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> damn...close one jewelz.


You won't be so lucky this time !!!

Me and Rider in the final, just as I thought all along


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone have the updated scoreboard ?

Chilldawg, Bake ?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You won; I know that. I know that I won my game, too. I'll grab some scores in a sec.

ChilDawg 103-69 LFSuperfly144
Hitler 92-52 DannyBoy (I think Danny still has Gates to go.)
Jewelz 124-111 bandwagonpatsfan
NJ BALZ DEEP 61-51 Purple Cobras (but I think the Cobras still have L.T. to go, heh.)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

so I won the championship ????


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That would be correct.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh yeah... called it



r1dermon said:


> hahaha...i feel really bad man, this is about as stacked a team as you can get in fantasy football, especially with people coming off injury...i gotta say, getting ronnie brown AND randy moss at the beginning of the season definately helped the sh*t outta me. then signing derek anderson, picking up chester taylor (already had steven jackson and adrian peterson) santonio holmes, and with steve smith as a bonus...jesus christ...i can't remember a time where i had this many studs on a fantasy team. lol.


And all for naught, what a shame..
[/quote]

yeah seriously...hey can we get a vote up for a money league? haha.
[/quote]

No, I meant - I'll still beat you








[/quote]

oh....i'll be back in a few days, after my gut heals from laughing so much...
[/quote]


----------

